# Dokumentationen



## JIZZES (15. Mai 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich weiß nicht, ob ich hier richtig bin, aber ich entschuldige mich hier schon mal im vorab falls ich falsch sein sollte.
Ich habe eine Frage zu den Dokumentationen: 

Hier muss ich eine technische sowie Projekt Dokumentation anlegen. 

Nun bin ich mir aber nicht sicher, was man alles in eine technische Dokumentation reinpackt. Einerseits klar: Die Architektur (MVC), Programmiersprache (Coding erläutert), (Design Pattern?)- aber das erscheint mir irgendwie zu wenig um damit auf 20 Seiten zu kommen... Was würde ansonsten noch reinpasen?

Wäre für Tipps dankbar! Vielleicht habt ihr sogar eine technische Doku irgendwo parat als Vorlage  Vielen Dank im voraus!


----------



## Joose (15. Mai 2015)

Was ist "Technische Dokumentation"?

Hier eine Beschreibung was man alles in eine technische Dokumentation aufnehmen kann.

Aber am Besten fragst du denjenigen von wem du den Auftrag hast was er sich genau erwartet 



JIZZES hat gesagt.:


> ich weiß nicht, ob ich hier richtig bin, aber ich entschuldige mich hier schon mal im vorab falls ich falsch sein sollte.



Hab den Thread mal verschoben, da er nicht Java spezifisch ist


----------

